# AKFF Photo Competition April 2012 Now Voting



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the April 2012 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st May 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of April 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Say Beaver!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great shot Mike!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Magpie on the bow


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Fraser Yak Fishing....


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Another Fraser Yak Fishing Picture


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Cannibal brown trout, Arthurs Lake, Tassie highlands.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Same day, same lake, near sunset.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Sunrise - Glenelg river
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54156


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Bugger, it's the 1st of May, post deleted


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Voting now open, please select your top 3 entries.


----------

